# Paint.NET,GIMP Glitzer Text



## DannyVienna (26. Januar 2008)

Hi, bin neu hier und wollte fragen, ob jemand weiss wie man  *>so einen<* 
Glitzer Text mit *Paint.NET oder theGimp * erstellen kann..? Habe Leider kein Photoshop..
Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
Mfg Danny
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/diamonds/diamonds.htm


----------



## Agent2 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich selbst arbeite des öfteren mit Paint.NET, allerdings ist mit Paint.NET nicht alles so einfach umzusetzen.... Ich habe in den letzten paar Minuten verschucht, einen Glitzertext zu erstellen...

Meiner Meinung nach ist mit Paint.NET alles möglich; es dauert halt länger als mit anderen Programmen. 

Zu meiner erstellten Grafik muss ich sagen, dass ich nur 5min daran gearbeitet habe....


----------

